# swimming pool no master no lessons in Dubai



## mitch78 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi all, 
I cannot find any swimming pool in Dubai where I can swim without subscribing to a course or a master squad. Isn't that weird?!
It seems that if you don't have a big swimming pool in your building you cannot swim .


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'm going to have the same problem soon. All I want to do is lengths at my own time and pace and without kids on inflatables. Currently a member of the Aviation Club in Garhoud, which is ideal but too expensive for me to renew.

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Guyz, 
There is a quite good 25 meter Swimming pool in Mushrif Park (Al Khawaneij Road), membership is not required, 20 Dirhams for each entry....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Al Mamzar Park is 10 aed to use the swimming pool.


----------



## mitch78 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank mukallawi and zin for the info!
By the way, I live on the other side of Dubai, in Dubai Marina..quite far from both..


----------

